# Steatocranus irvinei



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

I managed to get a half decent shot of one of my irvinei. 
I'm still learning about this species, I don't know whether this one is a male or a female. I guess I'll find out eventually! 
I really like the orange on the pectoral, the blue on the lip (not easy to see from this angle) and the fine black line on the dorsal. I hadn't even spotted that before taking the picture.
Just pleased to have a species you only ever see in books and make it my third blockhead species. I've bred casuarius and tinanti, fingers crossed for these:


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Very beautiful fish. This is one that I have desired for awhile myself. They are quite aggressive and much larger than many of the other Steatocranus. There is a revison of the genus being worked on currently and this one will definetly be leaving the steatocranus genus and moving into one of its own most likely.


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't find them aggressive at all, but I'm sure that will change if they breed! 
According to Lamboj they were originally described as Gobiochromis irvinei and may well return to that genus. Do you know who is working on the revision?

Here's another one, I think it's a female.


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Uwe Schliewen is working on the revision and will have descibed all of the current undescribed species, I beleive we might see a few new ones


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

when breeding or single with other tank mates they get quit aggresive


----------

